# CockpitFest 2013



## Rocketeer (Jun 27, 2013)

Well chaps! Sadly Gary was not there. I was only allowed one day (as I had been in USA for 2 months just before). I and my Mk2 daughter took a po pourri display!!! We took the Catalina cockpit parts I acquired after a Cat was scrapped in Ireland last year (still cannot believe it was scrapped).

The rarest item on my display was the largest surviving piece of a Spiteful - my canopy. Other displays covered a Scooter panel/column and the Bomb aimers window I took back home from Florida at Christmas.

Hope they are of interest


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2013)

Great pictures !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2013)

Great stuff Tony. Looks like attendance was slightly thin this year - I guess the weather didn't help.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2013)

Ah to dream... Thanks for posting brother.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I remember those 'Ecko' Ansons flying around in the early 1960s - good to see at least part of one preserved.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 27, 2013)

It was a bit wet. The cockpits were a bit spread out - cracking event - planning for next year!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad you posted pics from the fest Tony. I was afraid we wouldn't get an update with Gary not there this year. If I ever get over there I'll have to try to schedule it for Fathers day to I can catch it.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 27, 2013)

I had no idea cockpits are of such interest. The Phantom is a monster!
I wish now I had cut some panels from acrylic when I was on the router table.
Even 1.0mm aluminum would have been a sinch!

Dam!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad you like them. I have been to every CockpitFest from and including the first 14 years ago! Most of my collection has been there (except the Mustang). Some of my old cockpits have moved on in divorce etc.

Over the years I took:
2000 Pucara and 1/4 cockpit
2001 Hunter F6 (no longer mine)
2002 FMA Pucara A533 (no longer mine)
2003 1/4 cockpit Spitfire 5 plus Typhoon flying controls
2004 Hurricane P3554
2005 Hunter F2 cockpit and Typhoon panel
2006 Spitfire 1/4 cockpit before it became my full fuselage with a display of other instrument panels and a .303 Browning
2007 Seafire FR46 empty and with a display of aircraft makers plates
2008 Hunter F1 F2
2009 Spitfire V fuselage (in primer and not complete inside)
2010 Spitfire V (in camouflage and almost complete inside)
2011 Seafire FR46 cockpit plus Whirwind fighter screen plus F4 panel/stick plus MiG 17 flying controls 
2012 Spitfire Mk1 cockpit plus Nimrod control columns
2013 Catalina cockpit panels and control columns, Grandad's Catalina display, B29 bomb aimers panel, Spiteful canopy, A4 panel and stick

My Lightning F6 never went under my ownership but has done most years there


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2013)

Interesting stuff Tony. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2013)

Great shots Tony!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm really p***ed off Mick and I couldn't make it this year. Going to have to plan, and book time off for next year!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting stuff Tony. Thanks for posting.



Yep thanks man...


----------

